# What are you?!



## Azures (Nov 5, 2006)

What are you!? Just fill the form.
Are you!?

American (USA), European, American(Continent), Asian, Oceanian or African? 
Religious, atheist, agnostic or ignostic?
Grades K-4, 5-8, 9-12, Post Secondary or Educator?
(In USA) Democratic, Republican Constitution, Green, Libertarian, Peace and Freedom, Reform, Socialist, Socialist Workers, VT Progressive?
(Rest) Animal welfare, Christian democratic, Communist, Conservative, Regional autonomist, Political parties of minorities, Frivolous, Green, Legalise cannabis, Liberal, Libertarian, Islamic, Syncretic, Social democratic, Humanist, Nazi.
Idealist or not?


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Nov 5, 2006)

IÂ´m german, atheist, Liebreal Technocrat and Humanist and a Idealist. 

I belive that we should use techonology to improve the living standarts and that technology can be used to prevent eco disctruction and envoirment polution, then with new, envoierment freindly technologys we could slove a lot of problems we have currecntly in the world. 

IÂ´m alos against Nazi, anti.communist and pro-western, against war and for peace and freedom and against the radical ideas of islamic fundamentalism as well as rascism and support the idea that all humans are equally and should be treaten like that. 

I aslo support the democratic idea and belive that our current democratic system, even with all its flaws, is still one of the best.


----------



## robomilk (Nov 5, 2006)

Eurasian. I'm half-British and half-Asian.

Atheist

Still in high schoooooool!!!

I'm Liberal Democrat

???


----------



## Azures (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm a Ignostic European with 4 years of Post Secondary Education. I believe in Animal welfare, Green=(Ecological party) and Anarchist-Libertarian. I'm Idealist but only 50%


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 5, 2006)

Oceanian 
Agnostic
9-12
NOT INTERESTED (You'd think with both my older siblings working in Politics I would be wouldn't you?)


----------



## Azures (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice! Do you belive that is possible to mix some kind of Primitivism with Technocratism, like small villages with connection to information and power(electrical and political lol) and at same time time ecological stability and demographic?


----------



## Azures (Nov 5, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> NOT INTERESTED (You'd think with both my older siblings working in Politics I would be wouldn't you?)



Do you like to be the slave to others political philosophys, or are you saying that you think your opinion does count or isn't listen. I think each person opinion is important , if they know what they are talking about and if they have a point.


----------



## Edge (Nov 5, 2006)

Australian (Oceanian)
Atheit
Post secondary
No political leanings, although animal welfare and humanist sounds good
Idealist

So is this a survey, or just a curiosity?


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Nov 5, 2006)

Azures said:
			
		

> Nice! Do you belive that is possible to mix some kind of Primitivism with Technocratism, like small villages with connection to information and power(electrical and political lol) and at same time time ecological stability and demographic?


Well, thats a intresting question. I know that technology is not always the answer to any problem and that a lot of problems are caused by it. Well, it would be possible to connect both things eg. a wooden hutt with electrical power and watter supply. Still, I belive that we should not force  out style of living, out civillization on others who dont want it. 

The problems in africa, are the result of forced evolution by european nations that colonized Africa through the barrel of a gun. Our western living standarts are totally awarked for the tribes that live in the middle of nowhere of Africa, so its not out bussiness to get involved in thier internal affairs. Still, if they request help, for example, while they have no fresh water supply, then we do should help them. Otherwise, we should stay out of it.


----------



## nobuyuki (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm about as American as you're gonna get, living in the midwest where the media gets its national average demographic from and etc.  Agnostic, college student, idealistic (a believer in truths, both logical and humanistic in ethical nature), and currently voting Democrat -- though in the 90s I would've voted for a 3rd party because it was "safe" to.

My votes currently go to canidates who support my civil rights online (for example, the right to privacy and also fair use), which traditionally was republican for privacy and democrat for fair use -- but the new neocons don't believe in either so I vote the lesser of two evils and hope the democrats learned their lesson about keeping the government out of your face on issues where you don't need or asked for their involvement or help.


----------



## 2ndVenus (Nov 5, 2006)

European (British, White)

Athiest, but respect others beliefs and like to hear the stories of other religions.

Grades, many gcse's 4 a-c, 2xA Levels in AVCE ICT

Im not very political, i dont like to ''Ug!'' at the staged fake audiences of the houses of parliment or however you spell that. But if i had any interest in making a meaningless stand against the political shield of red tape and lies id chose Animal welfare for sure, apparently 60% of the worlds species are going to die within 20 years due to the latest polution alarm.

I wouldnt go as an idealist as the british voices although screaming outside tony blairs office, are never heard. Most of our country hates him especially over the 'going to war with Iraq & afganistahn' decision.

I voted NO in 'Do i believe in truth?'. I would really like to, but with the corruption of the british government which is falling apart, and the way the world is today, i dont think i would ever find it apart from in a few friends or a mate.


----------



## moebius_wazlib (Nov 5, 2006)

Azures said:
			
		

> What are you!? Just fill the form.
> Are you!?
> 
> American (USA), European, American(Continent), Asian, Oceanian or African?
> ...



Random surveyings! 

I'm a West Indian agnostic who still believes in logical positivism, when interpreted correctly (Most people mistakenly equate "logical" with "empirical"). I used to be ignostic until experience taught me otherwise.
Right now, I'm an undergraduate mathematics/physics major/minor tutoring on the side. I'm a registered democrat, but I'm open-minded as to where my votes go when election times roll around. Every vote counts. I'm a pessimistic idealist.


----------



## Almafeta (Nov 5, 2006)

What you say?!


----------



## Rossyfox (Nov 5, 2006)

2ndVenus said:
			
		

> Im not very political, i dont like to ''Ug!'' at the staged fake audiences of the houses of parliment or however you spell that. But if i had any interest in making a meaningless stand against the political shield of red tape and lies id chose Animal welfare for sure, apparently 60% of the worlds species are going to die within 20 years due to the latest polution alarm.
> 
> I wouldnt go as an idealist as the british voices although screaming outside tony blairs office, are never heard. Most of our country hates him especially over the 'going to war with Iraq & afganistahn' decision.
> 
> I voted NO in 'Do i believe in truth?'. I would really like to, but with the corruption of the british government which is falling apart, and the way the world is today, i dont think i would ever find it apart from in a few friends or a mate.



Excuse me, fake? Staged? Have you ever watched BBC Parliament? The discourse and debate that takes place in our government is something to be proud of. It is hardly fake.

Yes, I believe Blair lied about Iraq, but let's not get all conspiracy theorist here. It's well known that there are members of Labour who don't like Tony Blair anymore. Why do you think they were asking him to step down? Why do you think he IS stepping down?

I wouldn't go screaming outside Tony Blair's office either. That's pretty pointless. We live in a democracy, nobody's going to pay a few screaming nutjobs any attention. Nobody's going to stop them from screaming, either. But maybe someone will actually listen if they form organised groups to address the political parties of our country formally.

There are ways to do that, you know. Don't talk as if there aren't.

Is our government really falling apart? Tony Blair may be the prime minister, but Labour has the smallest majority that any party's had for a long time. Our parliament is not a homogeneous group.

Though, even if our government is falling apart, we could have another national election as soon as next year. I already know who I'm going to vote for. And don't try to tell me that voting is pointless, because if there's one thing that the last election's result showed, it's that our elections certainly aren't rigged.


Anyway, I guess since I'm replying I should fill in the form:

European (British, Scottish)
Atheist
8 Standard Grades, 5 Highers, 1 Advanced Higher, currently a fresher at university
Liberal (Liberal Democrats)
Which sort of idealism do you mean? If you mean philosophically then no, I'm a materialist. If you mean in terms of international relations then possibly, as long as said idealism does not lead to war. I am not for the idealism expressed by the USA, for example, but I am for the idealism expressed by the European Union.


----------



## Azures (Nov 5, 2006)

Lt.Havoc said:
			
		

> Azures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I believe in what you say and it very wise forece evolution is a very bad problem technology should be more simple and give more idependence to people not the inverse. For me savage capitalism is world cannibalism.


----------



## Azures (Nov 5, 2006)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> I'm about as American as you're gonna get, living in the midwest where the media gets its national average demographic from and etc.Â Â Agnostic, college student, idealistic (a believer in truths, both logical and humanistic in ethical nature), and currently voting Democrat -- though in the 90s I would've voted for a 3rd party because it was "safe" to.
> 
> My votes currently go to canidates who support my civil rights online (for example, the right to privacy and also fair use), which traditionally was republican for privacy and democrat for fair use -- but the new neocons don't believe in either so I vote the lesser of two evils and hope the democrats learned their lesson about keeping the government out of your face on issues where you don't need or asked for their involvement or help.



The problem is people like you that don't get all the pints of view not because they don't care but because of all the media and lies that you goverment send you. Like you don't need to belive that are only 2 or 3 options because in reality you can make more option just use your head "wake up and smell the noise". Talk to people, travel, see the world, get info from people and not the media, asking questions is not a crime and does cost money.


----------



## Azures (Nov 5, 2006)

Democracy is over rated, think out side the box people, don't use options make more option!


----------



## Rossyfox (Nov 5, 2006)

Azures said:
			
		

> Democracy is over rated, think out side the box people, don't use options make more option!



You mean run for President? Because really, that's the only way one person can make their own option in the US. In the UK there is no presidential election so winning leadership of the country is a little harder.


----------



## Flame10885 (Nov 5, 2006)

Azures said:
			
		

> What are you!? Just fill the form.
> Are you!?
> 
> American (USA), European, American(Continent), Asian, Oceanian or African?
> ...




American
Atheist
Post Secondary
Libertarian
Not


----------



## Epsereth (Nov 5, 2006)

American

Raised Episcopalian Christian, recently converted to Hinduism (Mother Kali devotee), but with a broadly-accepting, whatever-works-for-you outlook.

Junior in college

True Moderate with humanist and socialist leanings. I also think it should be legal to raise one's own cannabis, but not sell it, provided laws regarding use and intoxication are similar to those that apply to alcohol use.

Idealism is potentially very damaging. Hope and dreams are important, but it's more important to have a pragmatic approach to what is actually going on. For example, something I"ve heard repeatedly that frustrates me to no end is that terrorists should not be compromised with because "they're just crazy people who _shouldn't_ be doing what they do."  This is a perfect example of idealism, which really won't get much accomplished because it leaves no room for any viewpoint other than that of the speaker. The practical approach would instead be to say, "Well, they are doing it, whether or not I agree with it. Idealism only works when there are no problems; otherwise, it just assumes that things are better than they really are. So no, I am not an idealist. :3


----------



## blade (Nov 5, 2006)

What is the purpose of this?  That is the only thing that comes to my mind.


----------



## Epsereth (Nov 5, 2006)

blade said:
			
		

> What is the purpose of this?  That is the only thing that comes to my mind.



My guess is it's some sort of correlational survey thing. Not a very well-constructed one, but ... meh.


----------



## Argon (Nov 5, 2006)

American, decent from Irish, Polish, Germanic and Native American backgrounds.

I'm a college junior right now

I'm a monarchal fuedalist. Sounds odd, I know, but I prefer that system. "Oh noes, repression." no thats not what I'm talking about. You swear fealty to the king and whatever other lords, it is your honor bound duty to serve them, just as it is the duty of the king and the lords to serve their people's best interests. Plus if enough people don't like the king, you get to go kill him, it works alot better than impeachment.


----------



## Issarlk (Nov 5, 2006)

European
Discordian
Post Secondary
Communist
"# Idealist or not?"  which Idealism?


----------



## Avylin (Nov 5, 2006)

What am I? I am a genderless computer construct that finds great amusement in arbitrary classification systems. It's true, honest!


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Nov 5, 2006)

American
Individual Spiritualist (with strong Pagan leanings)
Graduated with a Bachelor of Music in Composition (Magna Cum Laude)
Socially liberal, economically undecided
Not idealistic--I believe there is a strong connection, though hidden and almost lost, with the rest of nature and the universe

And I believe in truth, but I believe that because of the subjective nature of us humans, a completely objective truth will never be understood and realized, because our perception of it will always be tainted by our own sociological and psychological conditionings.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Nov 5, 2006)

American
Agnostic
College
None, I don't think. At least, I'm not a Democrat or a Republican.


----------



## Vlcice (Nov 5, 2006)

A miserable little pile of secrets. But enough talk.


----------



## Mahila (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok, I'm an:

American (USA)
Heathen/Hedonist

Post Secondary - Trade School(farrier/blacksmith)

(In USA) Jeffersonian, Libertarian, Constitutionalist, Reformist

(Rest) Animal welfare(to a practical degree) , Conservative, Regional autonomist, Legalise cannabis, Libertarian.

Idealist? No. Pragmatist? Yes.

Oh yeah...and every thing I hear/read/watch is a terrible lie.....*twitch*


----------



## moebius_wazlib (Nov 5, 2006)

Mahila said:
			
		

> ...and every thing I hear/read/watch is a terrible lie...



Since you have, by now, read your own post, you have created a rip in the psycho-logical continuum. Horrors!


----------



## Dereck Dingo (Nov 5, 2006)

American (USA) - My ancestry, however, extends back to Norway, Germany, and Ireland.
I consider myself to be a Liberal Christian in faith.
Currently in college.
I consider myself to be a Blue Dog Democrat.
Pragmatic Idealist. Just because I can.


----------



## ferinoch (Nov 5, 2006)

American, deist/agnostic, graduated from college, liberal democrat, realistic idealist.


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Nov 5, 2006)

My essence has no label. Why must you label me? _My essence has no label!_


----------



## Icarus (Nov 5, 2006)

# American (USA)
# Methodist
# 9-12
# No idea...sry
# Idealist or not?  I have my ideas.


----------



## Trinitykat (Nov 5, 2006)

-American (Native American, Irish, Scotish)
- Celt
- Junior in College,( should be a senior but I dicked around too much)
- Politics are a sham, your vote no longer counts, and the country is going to hell anyway......I'm a dirty Liberal and damn proud of it.....*mumbels* "going to go find an island somewhere....." 
-Pessimistic


----------



## Xan_vega (Nov 6, 2006)

# American (The complete mix... white (multiple), black, native american, asian, ..everything)
# Spiritual
# High School Graduate
# Not sure of my political views.
# A dreamer


----------

